
McDonald's All-Day Breakfast Takes Toll on Jack in the Box - makphir
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-17/mcdonald-s-all-day-breakfast-takes-toll-on-jack-in-the-box-sales
======
herbst
Would be interesting as you are a specific target audience.

Do any of you guys even eat at McDonalds? I mean sure i did as Kid when i
didn't knew better, but i reasonable Adult?

